# Burger Party Fatty



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

The pandemic has stopped me having people over. I miss my friends. The silver lining is that it gives me a chance to develop recipes for the day when I can have friends over again.

One of the best things to have when friends come over is a great burger. Sadly, in my opinion, great burgers are a thing of the past. To prevent E. coli bacteria from making you sick, you need to cook burgers to well done. They just aren’t as juicy as I would like.

Add to that, if you are cooking burgers, you are tied to the grill and don’t spend time with your friends.

I’ve had this crazy idea. Fatties are moist because they are stuffed and wrapped in bacon. Could you use them to get a juicy burger without putting your friends at risk of a food born infection? Also, the fact you make them ahead would mean that you would just have more time to spend with your friends. They'd just make up their buns and you'd put a slice of fatty on the bun.

I deliberately kept the fillings to a minimum. I didn't want a stuffing that would ooze out when serving the burgers. I wanted a stuffing that would add flavour and moisture to the meat. I went with mushrooms, onions and just a touch of cheese to add more fat.

I also added some bread crumbs and eggs to the beef to further keep the moisture level up.

This is how I made my Burger Party Fatty.

Mix the following in a bowl:


125 ml (1/2 cup) breadcrumbs
2 lightly beaten eggs
20 ml (4 tsp) Dijon mustard
4 ml (3/4 tsp) salt
2 ml (1/2 tsp) pepper
5 ml (1 tsp) Worcestershire sauce
Add 1 kg (2 pounds) of ground beef. Mix to combine.








Cut the bottom corners out of a 1-gallon resealable plastic bag.

Put the beef mixture in the bag and seal the top. Roll the beef into an even layer that fills the back. Open the seal and cut the edges of the bag and flip it open.







Put an 18 inch (46 cm) length of wax paper on top of the beef and turn the rolled beef over. Lift the bag off.








Mix the following in a bowl:


175 ml (3/4 cup) fine diced onion
175 ml (3/4 cup) fine diced mushrooms
175 ml (3/4 cup) sharp cheddar cheese
Spread the mixture over the beef leaving about 3/4 inch (2 cm) from all edges. Lift the wax paper to start rolling the beef like a jelly roll. Continue rolling tightly until a cylinder is formed.







Pinch the seam and ends to seal. Wrap the wax paper around the cylinder and freeze for 1 1/2 hours. This will stop the fatty from disforming while putting the bacon wrap on.







Sadly, the package of bacon I had was pitiful. But I managed to make a bacon weave by putting one slice of bacon vertically on the workspace. Put one slice of bacon at a ninety-degree angle with its end under the vertical slice. Put another slice under that with its end over the vertical slice. Alternate under and over slices for the full length of the vertical slice.

Fold all horizontal slices that are under the vertical slice over the vertical slice. Lay a second vertical slice next to the first and unfold the horizontal slices back over it.

Fold the horizontal slices under the second vertical slice over and place a third vertical slice next to the second. Unfold the horizontal slices.

Continue adding vertical slices for the full length of the horizontal slices.







Put the rolled beef on the bacon weave and roll it to wrap the beef.







Preheat your smoker to 250 F (120 C) and put the fatty in the smoker. Cook to an internal temperature of 155 F (68 C), about 3 1/2 hours. This is longer than my usual fatty cook due to the addition of the eggs and bread. It normally runs closer to 3 hours.

Let the beef rest for 10 minutes (the internal temperature will increase to 160 F (70 C) during the rest).







Slice the fatty to make beef patties for burgers. Add your desired toppings and enjoy!







The Verdict

This turned out great!  Even though the beef was well done it had a moist texture and lots of juice from the bacon, onions, cheese, and mushrooms. The ingredients added to the beef gave it a big flavour.

Making this would mean you could visit with your guests and just pull the fatty off and slice it when they were ready to eat.

This made really great burgers!

Disco


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice fatty Disco! That would make for a good burger.  Just make sure to keep an eye on them... if Travis,  

 Sowsage
  gets ahold of it he would use it all for one burger!    Try saying burger party fatty several times in a row...I guarantee it's gonna come out wrong.

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

Man what a great idea! Fattie burgers will be on my menu at home soon! Your burger looks most excellent!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> ,
> 
> Sowsage
> 
> ...


Lol! Actually with the shape of a fattie I'm thinking one big hot dog bun!!


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice fatty Disco! That would make for a good burger.  Just make sure to keep an eye on them... if Travis,
> 
> Sowsage
> gets ahold of it he would use it all for one burger!    Try saying burger party fatty several times in a row...I guarantee it's gonna come out wrong.
> ...



I can say it with no problem. I just need a couple of shots of whisky first! Thanks, Ryan.



Sowsage said:


> Lol! Actually with the shape of a fattie I'm thinking one big hot dog bun!!



Har! You have me thinking. A six foot long fatty sandwich!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice way to make burgers already to eat just add the condiments of choice.

Warren


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 1, 2020)

Those look great and delicious! 

Curiosity question; How does it compare to meatloaf?  Whenever I've made bacon wrapped meatloaf, the recipe isn't that much different than your burger fattie here, but definitely doesn't have a "burger" taste.


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice way to make burgers already to eat just add the condiments of choice.
> 
> Warren



Thanks, Warren. It is perfect for my first party next spring if all this craziness is over.



TuckersBarbeque said:


> Those look great and delicious!
> 
> Curiosity question; How does it compare to meatloaf?  Whenever I've made bacon wrapped meatloaf, the recipe isn't that much different than your burger fattie here, but definitely doesn't have a "burger" taste.



It's main common point with meatloaf is the texture. Other than that, the onion and mushroom filling with the Worcestershire and lots of umami and give it a great beef taste.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Yea hope it gets out of here soon too. We missed the family for Thanksgiving. getting to the age we have to enjoy as often as we can while we can. I have as you said spend many hours over the grill and missing the fun.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2020)

Very nice disco!


----------



## goldendogs (Dec 1, 2020)

That looks real good and tasty, I,m going to give that a try. Nice work Disco.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 1, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Nice fatty Disco! That would make for a good burger.  Just make sure to keep an eye on them... if Travis,
> 
> Sowsage
> gets ahold of it he would use it all for one burger!    Try saying burger party fatty several times in a row...I guarantee it's gonna come out wrong.
> ...


heck I could get in on a fatty burger too! Looks good. 
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 1, 2020)

You had me, and I wasn't even through the intro--sounded like such a good idea.  I like my burgers medium, so agree totally with what you said. 
Definitely will give this one a try.
Thank you, sir!!
Gary


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 1, 2020)

Good looking stuff Disco. Well done sir...as usual. One thing I might add though in reference to your requirements of cooking the burgers well done. We very much enjoy a nice med rare to med cooked burger but I fully understand your concerns. We have done an end-around on that and grind our own either out of chuck roast or brisket. This eliminates the possible mixing of numerous animals in the process getting the ground beef prepared and sent to market. I'm assuming of course that you're using store bought meat. If you have the availability of grinding your own meat for burgers, which I'm pretty sure you do based on sausage posts I've seen, you may want to consider giving it a try. You'll also get far better quality meat.   

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2020)

Fantastic!!!
And an Outstanding "Step by Step" Too!!
Nice Job, Old Buddy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yea hope it gets out of here soon too. We missed the family for Thanksgiving. getting to the age we have to enjoy as often as we can while we can. I have as you said spend many hours over the grill and missing the fun.
> 
> Warren



Fingers crossed!



TNJAKE said:


> Very nice disco!



Thanks, Jake!



goldendogs said:


> That looks real good and tasty, I,m going to give that a try. Nice work Disco.



Much appreciated!


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> heck I could get in on a fatty burger too! Looks good.
> Jim



Thanks. I did have concerns that I was being a cannibal though.



GaryHibbert said:


> You had me, and I wasn't even through the intro--sounded like such a good idea.  I like my burgers medium, so agree totally with what you said.
> Definitely will give this one a try.
> Thank you, sir!!
> Gary



Thanks, Gary. It was nice and moist but I still wish I could do a medium burger!


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Good looking stuff Disco. Well done sir...as usual. One thing I might add though in reference to your requirements of cooking the burgers well done. We very much enjoy a nice med rare to med cooked burger but I fully understand your concerns. We have done an end-around on that and grind our own either out of chuck roast or brisket. This eliminates the possible mixing of numerous animals in the process getting the ground beef prepared and sent to market. I'm assuming of course that you're using store bought meat. If you have the availability of grinding your own meat for burgers, which I'm pretty sure you do based on sausage posts I've seen, you may want to consider giving it a try. You'll also get far better quality meat.
> 
> Robert



You are correct there is a lot less chance of Ecoli with fresh ground meat. However, I and some of my friends are older and have reduced immune systems. I just can't take the risk. I did read an article that suggested cutting the surface of a joint of beef and then grinding it which would really reduce the risk. Maybe some day.



Bearcarver said:


> Fantastic!!!
> And an Outstanding "Step by Step" Too!!
> Nice Job, Old Buddy!!
> Like.
> ...



I learned from the master!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2020)

That is a winner for sure Disco!
Al


----------



## disco (Dec 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a winner for sure Disco!
> Al


Thanks, Al!


----------

